# Single handed weapon manipulation



## rangerpsych (Mar 6, 2008)

Everyone practices double handed, but what about the oh-crap of being wounded and being forced to fire singlehanded?

I've been instructed through my work on multiple pistol, rifle, and shotgun reload/malfunction clearing methods.. and since firearms refresher is coming up (and i'm still not entirely used to a duty belt) i've been practicing some...

handgun (glock with tritium irons)

Use holster, thighs, or knees to secure weapon after dropping a mag to feed fresh mag to it.  Holster works best for me if I'm weak side incap, but putting it between my knees works better if it's strong side incap.. seems like I could fumblefuck and knock it out of the holster too easily since you set it in there backwards.

Use duty holster/belt/accessories/boot heel to run the slide. My cuff case is at about my 7:30 on my belt and seems to work well if I'm forced to weak hand it, and my holster is effective for strong side only. Hang up the rear sight on your gear to force the slide to cycle.  The boot thing seems like it'll be effective, but I think I'd have a good chance of jamming my pistol in the dirt if I was kneeling, and it's a PITA to try to balance and rack it that way standing.

Type 1 malfunction, beat the mag on your belt and rack the slide off your belt or holster..

type 2 same thing

type 3 drop the mag, if it won't fall clear hold mag release and beat forearm on thigh/knee to help knock mag clear, rack until malfunction is clear then reload as per above


Rifle is an M16 style AR with standard A2 buttstock, iron sights.

There's 3 different methods that they teach, and neither of the posts I am at this shift have an AR so I'll have to play around while I am at home..

Basically they teach to either sit, cradle rifle with legs and reload/rack the bolt, or put the muzzle on your foot and brace the rifle with your shoulder to the buttstock to rack/reload. Use the mag on the charging handle to pull it back while bracing rifle between your legs while seated to depress the bolt catch to deal with any malfunction.


Shotgun's an 870...

3 different methods to rack the slide:

Brace buttstock between legs while seated, you can also reload in this position
"juggle" shotgun with slide released after shooting to get hand to pump, pump shotgun using inertia (think Terminator 1) 
Use inertia while keeping firing grip on buttstock/grip to rack slide forward and back.


What methods have you guys trained on that work well?


----------



## oldrecon (Mar 6, 2008)

rangerpsych said:


> Everyone practices double handed, but what about the oh-crap of being wounded and being forced to fire singlehanded?
> 
> I've been instructed through my work on multiple pistol, rifle, and shotgun reload/malfunction clearing methods.. and since firearms refresher is coming up (and i'm still not entirely used to a duty belt) i've been practicing some...
> 
> ...



For Glock... Tap rack drill I tap on my knee rack on belt buckle. Works either hand. For double feeds STRONG hand I trap weapon in a bent knee,clear the gun and reload same as tap rack. SUPPORT hand I reholster backwards so Mag. is facing front clear the gun and reload same as tap rack. As much as I can keep the same i do for muscle memory.:2c:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 6, 2008)

For a pistol strong hand, I will drop mag, holster, seat new mag, and then rack off the side of the holster.

For pistol weak hand, I will drop mag, holster backwards, seat new mag, and then rack off the front of the holster.

Correcting a stoppage is tap mag on knee, rack slide with side or front of holster. For type three, I use the same as a reload.

For an AR15, I take a knee, drop mag, place rifle muzzle down between legs, load and charge with good hand. Same process for stoppages.

For a pump shotgun, I use the terminator method as well…


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 6, 2008)

Racking off the front of the holster was something I tried, but the cuff case seemed to work better and was more fluid than having to try to dick around on my right side with my left hand... Bad enough if I have to draw off-hand but to do the rest of my crap fighting with someone shooting at me AND captain coordination? I'll keep captain coordination out of the fight thank you :)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 6, 2008)

rangerpsych said:


> Racking off the front of the holster was something I tried, but the cuff case seemed to work better and was more fluid than having to try to dick around on my right side with my left hand... Bad enough if I have to draw off-hand but to do the rest of my crap fighting with someone shooting at me AND captain coordination? I'll keep captain coordination out of the fight thank you :)



Not everyone wears a "police duty belt"  But yeah I agree with keeping things simple... I don't do much training in this department other than this drill.

I use a B27 type target at 10 yards, load my mag’s up to capacity. Fire one shot strong hand, switch hands and fire weak hand. I do this until the mag runs out, what ever hand is holding the pistol when the mag is empty, is the hand that “one handed” reloads the pistol. I will do this for four mag’s…

This seems to work well for me, but then again I have never been shot in the hand or arm.


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 6, 2008)

take 4 brass, and 4 snapcaps... Load 2 rounds, one brass (seated to the rear in the mag) 2 rounds, snapcap, fill it up the rest of the way. Load 1 less on top on the next mag, 2 rounds less on the 3rd mag, and 3 rounds less on the 4th mag.

Jumble up the mags, load em on your kit and in your weapon, and fire singlehanded weak and strong one mag per, deal with the malfunctions as they come. When you change mags, change hands.

That way you have to work the malfunctions without knowing they're coming, as well as get practice firing weak/strong singlehand and also see if you're anticipating the recoil :)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 6, 2008)

rangerpsych said:


> take 4 brass, and 4 snapcaps... Load 2 rounds, one brass (seated to the rear in the mag) 2 rounds, snapcap, fill it up the rest of the way. Load 1 less on top on the next mag, 2 rounds less on the 3rd mag, and 3 rounds less on the 4th mag.
> 
> Jumble up the mags, load em on your kit and in your weapon, and fire singlehanded weak and strong one mag per, deal with the malfunctions as they come. When you change mags, change hands.
> 
> That way you have to work the malfunctions without knowing they're coming, as well as get practice firing weak/strong singlehand and also see if you're anticipating the recoil :)



I would hate to see the faces of the other shooters on the line, while your correcting all that :)

j/k

Sounds good, I will let you know how it turns out this weekend!


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 6, 2008)

"WTF is up with your gun man?! you're having to unfuck it all the time"

If I learn to unfuck it now, then it's second nature if I'm outnumbered by perp and Murphy combining forces.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree 100% sounds like a good drill, I am going to give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 8, 2008)

rangerpsych said:


> take 4 brass, and 4 snapcaps... Load 2 rounds, one brass (seated to the rear in the mag) 2 rounds, snapcap, fill it up the rest of the way. Load 1 less on top on the next mag, 2 rounds less on the 3rd mag, and 3 rounds less on the 4th mag.
> 
> Jumble up the mags, load em on your kit and in your weapon, and fire singlehanded weak and strong one mag per, deal with the malfunctions as they come. When you change mags, change hands.
> 
> That way you have to work the malfunctions without knowing they're coming, as well as get practice firing weak/strong singlehand and also see if you're anticipating the recoil :)



Okay so I gave it a try today, I used 8 dummy and 4 empty cases. Mix load over 4 magazines, and used a B27 with two shoot and see’s. (1 for weak and the other for strong) My counter parts (two other shooters) did the same, and this was the assessment.

1.	Muzzle control was out the window, and deemed unsafe for local private range.

2.	Use of so many dummy’s and empty cases was good for building of muscle memory, but caused accuracy to deprecate greatly. 

General comments were, that the drill should be reduced to only two magazines with stoppages and two magazine fully loaded. Thus reinforcing quality time of weak hand strong hand firing. Range selection should be done carefully and firing order should be limited to no more than 1 shooter using a shooter coach method. Clear and well thought out drills should be taught, and reinforced on the firing line. Thus eliminating different drills, and causing unnecessary flagging in the general area.

I personally did not feel safe on the firing line, with two other shooter correcting stoppages with only one hand. To the point I removed my self from the firing line until firing was complete. Also I felt like my accuracy suffered greatly, due unsafe surroundings and basically getting pissed off at the amount of stoppages.


Just my buddies and my :2c:


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 8, 2008)

Fuckin A boys.... y'all got some problems with y'alls guns... must be cuz theyz G-locks... :


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 8, 2008)

All BS aside... I am gonna try these drills with the Glock and HK next range time... THNX


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 8, 2008)

That drill is for working on clearing malfunctions single handed. Accuracy is secondary to simply getting the weapon back into action. Of course, you want to hit the target. If your accuracy sucks, then make sure when you put the weapon back into action that you are focusing on the fundamentals to ensure you have proper round placement.

You sua sponte'd loading 4 more dummy bullets than perscribed... the doctor didn't say 1 motrin 3 times a day for his own health....

Unfortunately single handed manipulation of a firearm REQUIRES significant degradation in "typical" range safety.  I can't work these drills in the local indoor range, they would shit a llama fucking a horseradish. I'll be practicing them at an undisclosed location with my wife there... one person watching, standing directly behind the shooter... that's the one place you won't get flagged.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 9, 2008)

Yep that was the issues brought up, maybe some cleaning up on the drill. (i.e. a clear outline to get things sorted out before you hit the range) But all in all it was worth the practice....


----------



## pardus (Mar 9, 2008)

I like the saving private ryan drill, shoot till malfunction then throw your pistol! LOL


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 9, 2008)

Yah, but security guards don't get issued bayonets.


----------



## pardus (Mar 9, 2008)

You've got teeth haven't you? lol


----------

